# Sulcata won't eat, lethargic



## dyager (Mar 17, 2013)

I have read as many older posts on Sulcata not eating, but nothing seems to be working, and additional hints? I have tried the soaking to hydrate, and take her out of her house to absk in the sun, her house is 80s at night, but no luck on the eating. She seems to stay in the same place I put her to bask, not moving around a whole bunch.


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2013)

Gonna need more info.

How old?
How big?
What size enclosure?
What are your other temps? Basking spot, warm side, cool side?
What are you using for lighting and heating? Coil type UV bulb?
Diet?
Can you post pics of the enclosure?


----------



## Thalatte (Mar 17, 2013)

What are the temps? basking and cold spot? what are you using to measure the temps? Have you had a fecal test done? How long have you had the tort? How long has it not been eating? what are you offering for food?


----------



## dyager (Mar 17, 2013)

Thalatte said:


> What are the temps? basking and cold spot? what are you using to measure the temps? Have you had a fecal test done? How long have you had the tort? How long has it not been eating? what are you offering for food?



NOt sure the age, but maybe 12 inches across the back. I received 9 tortoises within the last year, and am still learning. All the rest seem to be doing just fine. Their house seems to stay 73-82 at night, and has been in the 70s during the day. I believe that she ahs been this way for the last 2-3 days, as I open their door every afternoon and check on the ones that didn't get outside on their own. Then they are all put back in their as the sun goes down and their hea lamps and element go back on. They have been free grazing on the grasses that are available and I give them vegetables (lettuce, tomatos) late efternoon. The rest eat like mini horses and graze all day, except this one. She is on for a soak right now and I went and bought some pumpkin pure for her when she comes out of the water. I have no idea how old any of them re.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Dan:

She may be egg bound or constipated. Just leave her in the soak water for more than a half hour. It would be a good idea to place a light over her to warm her up to about 85F degrees. But keep checking it to be sure you're not cooking her.

Another trick to loosen up an impacted tortoise is to put them into the human bath tub with warm water. Walking around and scrambling to get out of the tub is another good way to get things inside coming out.

If this doesn't work, I suggest a trip to the vet.


----------



## sibi (Mar 17, 2013)

Have you noticed if she eats rocks? Is there any substrate material other than dirt? I'm with Yvonne on this. I suspect she may be compacted with something. I would make an appointment with the vet because if it's what I suspect, nothing you do will fix this. Keep up the soaks and you may want to add some squash baby food until then. Please keep us posted.


----------



## dyager (Mar 17, 2013)

sibi said:


> Have you noticed if she eats rocks? Is there any substrate material other than dirt? I'm with Yvonne on this. I suspect she may be compacted with something. I would make an appointment with the vet because if it's what I suspect, nothing you do will fix this. Keep up the soaks and you may want to add some squash baby food until then. Please keep us posted.



Yvonne and Sylvia thanks for the thoughts and ideas. I will try another bath tomorrow and see if anything changes, if not, then we will make the vet trip. There are rocksin their penned area, but I haven't seen any of them munch on them. There is plenty to graze on and the rest do that all day, and then put themselves to bed at night, then I turn on their lights and heater and shut the door. I wil keep an eye on her and keep you posted.


----------



## dyager (Mar 18, 2013)

While soaking my lethargic sulcata I noticed that she would soak for awhile then shoot water out her nose, not far, but more than bubbles. Is this normal? I asumed that she must be getting water in her mouth in order to shoot it out her nose, but not sure. She is still pretty lethargic. Soaking her in warm water and baby food squash.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 18, 2013)

dyager said:


> While soaking my lethargic sulcata I noticed that she would soak for awhile then shoot water out her nose, not far, but more than bubbles. Is this normal? I asumed that she must be getting water in her mouth in order to shoot it out her nose, but not sure. She is still pretty lethargic. Soaking her in warm water and baby food squash.



They do not have a soft palate in the back of the mouth that separates the mouth and nasal chambers. Maybe this what you are seeing they will place their heads underwater to stop sucking air as they drink the water.


----------



## dyager (Mar 18, 2013)

MasterOogway said:


> dyager said:
> 
> 
> > While soaking my lethargic sulcata I noticed that she would soak for awhile then shoot water out her nose, not far, but more than bubbles. Is this normal? I asumed that she must be getting water in her mouth in order to shoot it out her nose, but not sure. She is still pretty lethargic. Soaking her in warm water and baby food squash.
> ...



That makes sense then. She is not in any distress, just hanging out. Thanks for the quick reply. I am still muddling my way trough this new found JOB! Ha ha ha


----------

